# Adjusting the highback on burton p1.1



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

see those screws on the sides below the ankle straps?


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, and my question is how to find the right position on each side so the highback will fit normally. It always eem crooked and sort touching only a small portion of the plate,


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

unscrew, adjust, screw


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for trying to help me, but as i said im a total retard, i don't quite understand your tip.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

how did you take them apart in the first place?


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont know i just unscrewed them. 

You do understand what im talking about? Maybe im concerned over nothing. The forum factions i have have matching holes. The highback snaps perfectly in place. The burton highback touches the protruding part of the base on just one side, and i just cant figure out what im supposed to do, or if its supposed to be like that.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

You adjust them however feels comfortable to you. A lot of people will adjust them so that they are parallel to the backside edge. Some adjust them so they are inline with the binding. Do whatever feels comfortable to you.


----------



## unkachabull (Sep 28, 2010)

Irish2685 said:


> You adjust them however feels comfortable to you. A lot of people will adjust them so that they are parallel to the backside edge. Some adjust them so they are inline with the binding. Do whatever feels comfortable to you.



What do you reccomend? Iv seem a lot of how to's and people say to adjust them parallel. when the yguy set everything up at the shop i bought it from he left them straight with the binding. Should i change it? Im using rome 390 boss btw.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I like them parallel with the board, but it's all personal preference. Try it both ways (or anywhere in betweent), and see what you like the best.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Loosen the two screws where the highback connects to the base. Hold the highback in the position where you want it. Tighten the two screws while holding the highback in place.

In the future if you're having trouble fitting the board into a bag just unmount the bindings, you can either pack them separately or mount them on the board at an angle that won't let the highback overhang the edge. Just remember to take a screwdriver with you so you can remount them at your regular angles when you get to your destination.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Is it ok for the higback to be crooked by a bit?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

pailhead said:


> Is it ok for the higback to be crooked by a bit?


Can you post a photo so we can see what you're talking about?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

This turned into a really big deal, it isn't, i was just surprised that it's got an adjustment system like this. 










I try to lift the highback, press it firmly onto the bridge thing, so it sort of snaps in place, but still when i put the screw, it moves the highback a bit and you get the red gap.


----------



## fostpaint (Mar 16, 2008)

Depending on how big that gap is, you should be fine. I've got the same thing on my P1.1s but it's only a 1/16th of an inch or so on the one side, and the gap closes when pressure is applied back on the highback.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Thats pretty much what i wanted to know. Thanks.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Is the highback really supposed to snap into place? When i got them i had to put force in order to unsnap it and lower it. I'm not sure if i'm supposed to look for a sweet spot like this.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

No, it should move back and forth freely. You have one side pushed too far back. Loosen one screw, and move it slightly forward until it moves freely. 

As suggested, next time you take your board somewhere, remove the bindings completely. It's much easier to reinstall them that way and get them perfectly where you want them than it has been for you to reinstall the highbacks.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Right but it's supposed to be adjustable, i mean, if i didnt dismantle it and tried to mess with it to adjust it i would have had the same trouble im having right now. 

Unlike my forums, these have teeth that lock the binding, i don't think it will ever move freely.


----------



## fostpaint (Mar 16, 2008)

pailhead said:


> Is the highback really supposed to snap into place? When i got them i had to put force in order to unsnap it and lower it. I'm not sure if i'm supposed to look for a sweet spot like this.


What do you mean "unsnap it and lower it"? The highback should easily flip into place without force and sit flush with the heel loop.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

The heel loop has a channel running in the middle of it. The high back has two linear teeth running along the part that should fit into the heel loop, when i raise the highback, it snaps into place (you can actually hear a click) and it stays there. I need to use some force to "unsnap" it, and lower it. That was definitely like that when i took them out of the box, possibly even worse, as one took a lot of pushing to unsnap.


----------

